# Crossover Inductor Question



## ron (Sep 19, 2012)

Is there any audible improvement to using foil type inductors like Alpha Core over air core types like Erse XO series? If so, in what respect is it better?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I doubt you'll hear a difference. In most cases an iron core inductor is adequate, and if you're in a high power application and don't want to "risk" saturation then go regular air core. A good design makes a good sounding speaker, not spending extra $$ on crossover parts.


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

ron said:


> Is there any audible improvement to using foil type inductors like Alpha Core over air core types like Erse XO series? If so, in what respect is it better?


The crossover design should take into account the resistance of the coil in the circuit, so any change will have an effect. For example, if the design specifies an 18 ga air core inductor and a lower resistance 14 ga coil is substituted, the frequency response of filter, and thus the speaker, would change slightly. Are foil coils worth the significantly increased cost over traditional wire wound coils? Foil inductors generally have a lower resistance than similar air core wire inductors and somewhat higher power ratings. Ferrite core inductors are generally smaller and less expensive than air core inductors The downside is that the core can saturate at higher power levels and add significant distortion. It makes more sense in a new design to invest in better drivers rather than exotic crossover components in my experience.


----------

